# bogging issue.



## mazeone (Mar 16, 2020)

I have a 2014 cruze 1.4 ,have hp tuners software intercooler, downpipe and mid pipe no cat,cold air intake ported intake manifold and stiffer valve springs,at 3200rpm she Boggs then at 3400 the bogging happens again it's an automatic with a shiftron has anyone had this issue ,checked for leaks just yesterday replaced the downpipe with new one, other will be sent for warranty, and also replaced the valve cover she only at 40k.my next option is to put on a dyno for remapping.trial and error if anyone has experienced this issue I could use some advise.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

mazeone said:


> I have a 2014 cruze 1.4 ,have hp tuners software intercooler, downpipe and mid pipe no cat,cold air intake ported intake manifold and stiffer valve springs,at 3200rpm she Boggs then at 3400 the bogging happens again it's an automatic with a shiftron has anyone had this issue ,checked for leaks just yesterday replaced the downpipe with new one, other will be sent for warranty, and also replaced the valve cover she only at 40k.my next option is to put on a dyno for remapping.trial and error if anyone has experienced this issue I could use some advise.


Welcome Aboard!

What is a shiftron?

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## mazeone (Mar 16, 2020)

shift tron is a manual shifter with no clutch up and down + and - on the shifter it's an option the car comes with


----------



## mazeone (Mar 16, 2020)

also fixed bogging issue was a spark plug that had a hair line crack on it which cause an issue fixed that ,now it runs better ,going to get a v3 turbo in a month or two then install the new actuator ,then dyno tune.


----------



## RoninDusette (Aug 21, 2018)

I was just going to say, check spark (gap and anything else obvious), and boost leaks. Glad you fixed it I want a new big turbo heeellla bad. It's the literally like, one of the only mods I do not have besides internals. If you got an old one I'll buy it.  haha.


----------



## mazeone (Mar 16, 2020)

two months I'll have the one I have now works good,you can also see if affirm can help they are great company and you dont pay the full price right then and there they set you up with monthly payments until paid in full check them out...I use them most of the time and never had any issues...


----------



## mazeone (Mar 16, 2020)

that how I'm gonna get the new one.


----------

